# I-69 resistance, southwestern Indiana



## kt. (Apr 4, 2008)

In Evansville, Indiana there will be meetings and a rally held towards the end of April to support the resistance against Interstate 69.

Interstate 69 is a super highway that stretches from Canada all the way down to Mexico, and this time it's personal. It's passing through my home in the midwest, tearing down forests and destroying wildlife along the way. It must be stopped, and I will do anything within my power to do so. However, I can not do it alone. My lover and I should be heading up there in a couple of weeks. We are looking for like-minded folks to meet up with so we can further discuss a plan of action.

Click here > http://www.infoshop.org/inews/article.php?story=20080402201359700 for more info.

Bring your friends, bring your relatives, and bring a strong mind.


If anyone from the 727 (or any other part of FL for that matter) is interested in helping out, or even just traveling along, let me know.

Thanks much,


-kt.


----------



## TBone (Apr 17, 2008)

Evansville is where I call home. Is that where you're from kt? I'm starting to see word of this in a lot of different places besides Evansville and there seems to be a lot of activity and word getting out about this. I'm hoping to see people swarm down on Evansville.


----------



## blackmatter (May 20, 2008)

werd im strongly considering going down there to help out and just see what its all about anyone from michigan is goin let meknow i have some friends whove been plannin on going as well


----------



## mike (May 20, 2008)

I think i saw an article about someone the feds had at pointless fest 05.


----------



## Mouse (May 20, 2008)

what what what?


anyhoo... I'd like to go do something but i'm stuck. I'll send my love. sorry, that's lame but it's all i can do.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 22, 2008)

rememberusername said:


> You guys know about that college girl anarachist FBI spy?
> 
> That question isnt really relative.



http://greenscare.org/


----------

